# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  vargjet popullore dhe bukuria e tyre

## ujkus

vargjet popullore dhe ndjenjat qe ato shprehin.


Vajza e Valëvet


Zëmëra s'ja mban
Mbi një gur n'an të detit
Qan, e zeza , qan
Pret atë që pret
E një dhembje ndjen
Gjithë bota ven' e vijnë
Po aty nuk vjen
Prëndëver' arrin
Një mëngjes të qet
Vijn'e shkojnë dallëndyshet
Vajza u thërret:
Ju të bukur zogjë
Tek ju kam një shpres'
Ju që shkoni det'e male
Dua t'u pyes
Një jetime jam
Pa nën e baba
një që kisha, një që doja
iku e më la
Mos e patë ju
Rron apo nuk rron
ndonjë lajm a ndonjë letrë
vallë më kujton
Vajza e Valëvet
Vetëm pa njeri
Qante veten, qante fatin,
n'atë varfëri
Erdhi dimri 'keq
një mëngjes të zi
ç'u nxi qielli dhe deti
gjëmon bie shi
Në ëndrrë se ç'pa
Djalin në vapor
Sikur shkonte dhe i hodhi
Vajzës një kuror
Letra e zezë vjen
E me të vërtet
Djali kishte udhëtuar
Pa kthim e për jetë
Thoshte i mjeri Djal'
"Vajza e Valëvet"
"Mere këtë letrë e qajmë
tjetër vend më pret
"Ah!Këjo dunja
një qëndrim nuk mban
"Dashuria jonë shuhet
Fat'i zi na ndan
"Mos u dëshpëro
Je një vajz' e re
Un martohem n'atë jetë
ti martohu atje
"Vajza e Valëvet
qofshë me shëndet
"mos kujto kohën e shkuar
po harroje shpejt
"O i dashur Djal'
shkove dhe më le
s'pate faj as ti as unë
ashtu qe për ne
ne u ndamë këtu
qielli atje lart
do të na bashkojë, o Djalë
prit se vij për pak
Lamtumir, o Gur
mjaft-ë kaqë koh'
vuajte dhe ti me mua
shkoj e më s'të shoh
Haj Dunja ! Dunja
s'ke gjë të vërtet
Lamtumirë e Jet' e rreme
Merm o valë, o det...

----------


## ujkus

nje kenge qe eshte e dhimshme dhe e bukur .nje dhimbje e bukur :)??!!!!!!!

----------


## shpresa vranari

Sa mire bere O Ujkus qe na solle kete perle ketu.Krahas leximit te vargjeve ndieja  kolonen zanore te saj te me gurgullonte brenda shpirtit.Eshte me te vertete nje perle.Dhe duhet te mburremi me pasurine e folklorit tone,me larmine dhe vitalitetin e tij qe asnje vale pushtimi nuk i shperbeu.Vertet kemi emrat e ndonjehere edhe mbiemrat te ardhur thelle  nga  Serbia  apo...nga Turqia...500 vjet pushtim,ne kete toke te shtrenguar midis shume armiqesive...eshte per mua jo 500 vjet por 5000 vjet dhe folkori yne mbetet nje Thesar qe asnje pushtues nuk arriti te na i rrembeje.
 Kadareja  me "Autobiografine e popullit ne vargje" vetem me kete esse i ka bere sherbimin me te madh Shqiperise dhe autoktonise sone.Ndonjehere  them se vetem me kete liber ai meriton cmimin Nobel... vetem se anetaret e jurise duhet te dine shqip,pra te jene shqiptare qe te ndiejne bukurine e kesaj esseje madheshtore.

----------

